# Cow Hooves Safe?



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Gizzy found the dog's cow hoof during out time and really loves it. Is it safe to chew?


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I did some research, and it looks like cow hooves are safe for them to chew.
I myself give my girls chicken bones and another person I know gives their rats venison jaw


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for doing the research. I looked it up and didn't find much information.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

Grotesque said:


> Thanks for doing the research. I looked it up and didn't find much information.


Happy to help!
Here's a link that can provide even more information with what's okay to eat and what's not!

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....-Ratty-Recipes#/topics/39486?page=1&_k=dnsbiy


----------

